# Black kitten changing colour??



## Freddy (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi all, i was wondering if any of yous had ever seen a black kitten change colour?

Ive got a little boy we got him 2 weeks ago he was all black and this past week i have noticed he is going grey behind his ears and he is developing grey tabby markings on his head (he is approx 8 weeks old), ive read the net all day to see if anyone had seen this yes a few people have but mainly in older cats. I worked out it could be 2 things.... 1) he was never going to be a black cat, he will grow into his colours and 2) he is sick or stressed which i know he is not, hes happy, eating, purring etc so i wanted to see if anyone else had a kitten that was black and now is a different colour?

Im so excited to see him change as i have never seen anything like this before


Thanks Guys


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Can you post a couple of pictures so we can see?

Sometimes kittens can have a Fever coat, which is where it changes colour


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Spartacus went through a colour change. When we got her she had a white neck and underbelly... 6 months later she has a few white flecks on her underneah but the neck markings have gone. 

When it's sunny she also has chocolate stripes come through (she's all black) but thats only if she's in direct sunlight.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

One of my old cats "turned" into a black smoke colour as a young kitten. She was black when we got her. Sol has tabby markings under the black, that's pretty normal as from what I've read genetics wise, black just seems to "cover" the natural tabby markings. What's stranger are his white "guard hairs" down his legs and white eyelashes and ear tips lol. Also there's no such thing as a truly black cat, if you look at their fur they are nearly always slightly grey or brown.


----------



## Freddy (Aug 18, 2009)

I havnt got any pics on this computer but i have a couple on my camera that i will upload tomorrow.

i was going to take a picture every week to see how he changes in the months, yeah i also heard of a black kitten turning to a black smoke or a silver tabby but im not sure if he would actually turn all silver?

Fever Coat hmmm i will look into that, do you know the symptoms?


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

KathyM said:


> One of my old cats "turned" into a black smoke colour as a young kitten. She was black when we got her. Sol has tabby markings under the black, that's pretty normal as from what I've read genetics wise, black just seems to "cover" the natural tabby markings. What's stranger are his white "guard hairs" down his legs and white eyelashes and ear tips lol. Also there's no such thing as a truly black cat, if you look at their fur they are nearly always slightly grey or brown.


I didnt know that tabby markings were common in black cats? In the sun it does look like she's a tabby - just a black and brown one! She also has white eyebrows!


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I've just noticed in nearly all black cats that I've met that in certain lights you can see the tabby markings underneath. Someone tried to explain to me that that is because the gene/s that cause the black coat basically "cover" the "original" tabby coat. I'm not sure how true that is but it certainly seems it, especially when you think albino rats are genetically a "colour" under the white.


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Very strange but makes sense!

I wonder where Spartacus has tabby in her family? Mum and Dad were black (dad had white paws)...


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

My jet black cat, Mia, changes to a golden brown when in the sun? and she has also got a few white speckles on her back which wernt there when she was younger.


----------



## jamjar919 (Jul 4, 2010)

My cat has grey stripes on top of the black but they are very hard to see


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

My little "black" and white kitten is definitely more stripey black / brown and white, especially when you see her in the sunlight. It's very pretty


----------

